# General > General Chat >  Song of the day

## 2dumb2kwit

OK...some folks think something new is needed, and my cheapstuff/deals thread went nowhere....so how about a song of the day thread?

 In honor of Ken and his taxes, I'll start the thread off, with this one. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...Oh..and lets make it interesting....only songs that have something to do with the wilderness, or some kind of survival. :Innocent:

----------


## Pal334

Lets see what Ken has to say about your first choice  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

*A SONG ABOUT LAND NAVIGATION*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXqMzmFSX_4

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *A SONG ABOUT LAND NAVIGATION*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXqMzmFSX_4


 Yeah, that was pretty weak, Ken. Besides...I never watched it. I grew up watching this. And it actually has to do with survival! (Well...sorta.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qycmb7_LvsA


 Oh....and the answer to the age old question, is.....Both! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ...I never watched it.


_Now_ I'm begining to understand your problem.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well....lets see.  The seasons......campfires....fishing.....yeah, I think this one qualifies. LOL :Innocent: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhjvpGt4r44

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Ya'll have lost your ever loving cotton-picken minds,Just how long have ya'll been staring at your screens?? Always did like Dueling Banjos though.

----------


## nell67

> Well....lets see. The seasons......campfires....fishing.....yeah, I think this one qualifies. LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhjvpGt4r44


 2dumb,that makes me wish I were a kid again :Sad:

----------


## Pal334

Poco,, I think you are making a serious error there: _ "Ya'll have lost your ever loving cotton-picken minds"_. You are assuming they were right in the first place  :Smile:

----------


## Pal334

> 2dumb,that makes me wish I were a kid again


Nell,, it is catchy, and makes you remember a simpler time for sure :clap:

----------


## nell67

LOL,I'd settle for just having one summer like that,no cares and all that,ya know?!

And what's "smoking funny things"???? there's funny things out there to smoke??

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

C'mon Nell, you know... think Hippies,60's, SexDrugsrockandroll, kinda' thing.

----------


## nell67

> C'mon Nell, you know... think Hippies,60's, SexDrugsrockandroll, kinda' thing.


Nope,really,I don't know,LMAO,I have never even seen it "in person". :Blushing: 

And most of the 60's was a tad before my time!

----------


## Pal334

Nell,, good for  you, as they say "ya ain't missing nothing".  And your right ,just one summer would be good

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Careful you are close to telling your age!!! I didn't think women did that... unless they were 70 and looked 30....Nah not even then. :Innocent:  :clap: 
  Surely you have watched the news though. :Blushing:

----------


## nell67

> Careful you are close to telling your age!!! I didn't think women did that... unless they were 70 and looked 30....Nah not even then.
> Surely you have watched the news though.


Yup,I have heard tell of this funny stuff,and I am 42,which is common knowledge on the forum!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Nell, just remember that, no matter what our age....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsM6oielr8M

(Yeah, I used it the other day, on another thread, but this one is good enough to repeat. LOL)

----------


## nell67

2dumb,absolutley!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Ok in the spirit of knowing survival skills I think this song is tops!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFhYC-NYe80

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken, do they allow this kind of music, up your way? :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_5sPHnIalw

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g tales of brave ulysses

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ok in the spirit of knowing survival skills I think this song is tops!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFhYC-NYe80


 Hahaha...there was even a "Twinkie" reference in there! LOL

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Yeah I can just see Rick's mouth watering at that part!!!Twinkies,Marshmallows he'll have eyes like they did after the camera flash!!!

----------


## rebel

Morning song...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCL4H...eature=related

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Then there is this - pretty much sums up my philosophy-at least in a song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBohsCG8emk
and this -which sums up most of us
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg

----------


## Ken

> Hey Ken, do they allow this kind of music, up your way?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_5sPHnIalw


Yeah, 2dumb, we have that up here. But IN THE TRUE SPIRIT OF SURVIVAL, here's my personal theme song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5puAN1PGQw

2dumb, this song IS me.

----------


## rebel

To the highest bidder ( Ken or 2dumb2kwit ):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKrpa...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> To the highest bidder ( Ken or 2dumb2kwit ):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKrpa...eature=related


2dumb HATES that song.  Someone's ALWAYS singing it to him.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

And here's 2dumb, singing HIS theme song.  :Sneaky2: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1kBiAYQMDg

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Oh you guys are TOO funny for me,ya'll should open your own comedy show.... NOW SHOWING AT THE *MGM GRAND* KEN AND 2DUMB!!! One night only.....

----------


## Pal334

Not to bring any one down, but this has always been uplifting to me. Hope you enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl_rl...eature=related

----------


## crashdive123

Somebody posted Il Divo's rendition of Amazing Grace a while back (Pal?).  Gives me goose bumps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMVxzEueJ6A

----------


## Pal334

> Somebody posted Il Divo's rendition of Amazing Grace a while back (Pal?).  Gives me goose bumps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMVxzEueJ6A


 Yes was I,, is one of my favorites, listen to it several times a week. Told the wife and daughter , that is my planting song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LJV5DHKG7E

----------


## Pal334

At the risk of further enflaming "2dumb" and "Kens"  squirrel controversy, I submit the following Ray Stevens classic


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agfZg...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yeah, 2dumb, we have that up here. But IN THE TRUE SPIRIT OF SURVIVAL, here's my personal theme song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5puAN1PGQw
> 
> 2dumb, this song IS me.


 LOL...I love that song. 
I also like this one, that he does.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> At the risk of further enflaming "2dumb" and "Kens" squirrel controversy, I submit the following Ray Stevens classic
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agfZg...eature=related


That was no squirrel.  That was 2dumb trying to make a name for himself.   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> LOL...I love that song. 
> I also like this one, that he does.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8...eature=related


Warren Zevon.  The most underrated singer/songwriter of our generation.

----------


## rebel

> Not to bring any one down, but this has always been uplifting to me. Hope you enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl_rl...eature=related


Ya'll always talk about how the south can't let it go...

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Somebody posted Il Divo's rendition of Amazing Grace a while back (Pal?).  Gives me goose bumps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMVxzEueJ6A


 Wow! That's pretty powerful!  :clap:

----------


## Pal334

> Ya'll always talk about how the south can't let it go...


Aaah,, just funin with ya  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> LOL...I love that song. 
> I also like this one, that he does.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8...eature=related


How 'bout THIS one?  (I can picture Sarky playing the lead role if it ever became a movie.  :Innocent: )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UDn1Zg08o8

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

If I only had these peoples skills... Since I'm up late and you'll be getting up early I thought this song would be appropriate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VqoxOcEqpk
 With their survival skills I could walk away and never look back....

----------


## Pal334

> If I only had these peoples skills... Since I'm up late and you'll be getting up early I thought this song would be appropriate.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VqoxOcEqpk
>  With their survival skills I could walk away and never look back....


I don't understand the words, but is such a soothing song!! Thanks for sharing

----------


## Pal334

And can we possibly forget doowop?  If this doesn't get you moving then can the decaf and switch back to regular coffee  :Smile:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RCu6WmxvVo

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

This one has nothing to do with survival, but if any of you like guitar music...check this guy out. I stumbled on this on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g78I79tTQxU

----------


## Ken

Nice.  Here's one for you, 2dumb.  Gary Moore.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x23...s-thin-l_music

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

2D2K I really like this thread. It's challenging to come up with something new.It's better than the daily Crossword that's for sure(JMO).

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

We've had a few guitar greats.....how about a great bassist?
(This may be a little "out there" for most.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUxAol0wbak

...but as hard core as his music is, check out what he does to relax! LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WYCU9EUA1Q

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here's one for today. 
How could anyone not like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwU8Q7Ohb_Y

----------


## Ken

Ain't the Eagles, 2dumb. Ain't the Eagles.  :Sneaky2: 

That was false pretenses. I'm reporting your post!!!! 

 :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

OK, *Ken*...How about this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejw0UxE5eCw

----------


## Ken

> OK, *Ken*...How about this one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejw0UxE5eCw


 
That was good work, 2dumb.  Who found it for ya'?

I saw the Eagles earlier this year in Worcester, MA.  (They called it the "Geriatric Tour")  They did the HC version that starts off with the horn.  AWESOME!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That was good work, 2dumb.  Who found it for ya'?
> 
> I saw the Eagles earlier this year in Worcester, MA.  (They called it the "Geriatric Tour")  They did the HC version that starts off with the horn.  AWESOME!


LOL...I'm sorry. I just had this vision of you at that concert.....everyone holding up their lighters....and you banging two pieces of flint together, over your head!!! LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

A little harmonica from one of our local Yankee  :Sneaky2:  Bands:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKkQT3sBII4

----------


## Ken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNirS...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNirS...eature=related


 Another fine selection. (From Ken's "Geritol Rock" collection.)   :Innocent:

----------


## Pal334

http://biggeekdaddy.com/miscvideos/M...nAmerican.html

This is a bit long, but worth a listen

I like this, is a wake up call for us. No offense intended to our non U.S.A. members

----------


## rebel

> http://biggeekdaddy.com/miscvideos/M...nAmerican.html
> 
> This is a bit long, but worth a listen
> 
> I like this, is a wake up call for us. No offense intended to our non U.S.A. members


I enjoyed that song! thanks Pal.

----------


## Ken

In light of recent events, this song says it all:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...%3Den%26um%3D1

----------


## Pal334

Very good Ken,, Thanks

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well...sticking with the survival thing....I think every man needs a...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L30V5...eature=related

----------


## Rick

Purdy, likes 4 wheel drive and makes a good livin'. Sheoot, it don't git no better 'n 'at.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Purdy, likes 4 wheel drive and makes a good livin'. Sheoot, it don't git no better 'n 'at.


 Well...let's not forget about...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIqff16x1LE

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Just because. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Another from "Back in the day" LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_lfq...eature=channel

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

here is a song that you may remember from back in the day.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ux3-a9RE1Q

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> here is a song that you may remember from back in the day.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ux3-a9RE1Q


 I love that one!

Did anyone else think of WW singing at the top of her lungs, with that song??? :Innocent:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

me too, I met him once in datona beach

----------


## Winnie

> I love that one!
> 
> Did anyone else think of WW singing at the top of her lungs, with that song???


Me? or the other WW? Because I'm ashamed to say I've never heard that before.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Me? or the other WW? Because I'm ashamed to say I've never heard that before.


DR. Hook ? how cool ,very popular in the late 70's and early 80's (and very american) ww

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Me? or the other WW? Because I'm ashamed to say I've never heard that before.


 I was referring to you. I was trying to imagine what that song would sound like, sung with an English accent. LOL 

 I bet Nell sang along, with it!  :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...and suddenly, out of an out-house, (without a door) in the wilds of Alaska, we hear....

...*Rollin' Stoooooooone!*

----------


## Winnie

One of my favourites that always makes me giggle and cheers me up. A word of warning it does have a swear word and is a bit irreverend, but still makes me laugh. Oh and I want this played at my funeral!(not that I intend going anywhere just yet!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ECUtkv2qV8

----------


## Winnie

I have heard of Dr Hook, but we only got the soppy version over here, not my stuff at all, more a ageingrock chick :Blushing:

----------


## Pal334

> One of my favourites that always makes me giggle and cheers me up. A word of warning it does have a swear word and is a bit irreverend, but still makes me laugh. Oh and I want this played at my funeral!(not that I intend going anywhere just yet!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ECUtkv2qV8


Now that is a good one. And such shocking language  :Smile:   Always have to look at the bright side

----------


## Pal334

One of my favorites, from Johnny Cash:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6vwX...1&feature=fvwp

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

In honor of Ken, being busy at work. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0ug6CCeKv8


...LOL *Back to work!*

----------


## Pal334

Uh oh, this could get ugly

----------


## Pal334

This may be a good working song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMqcZZt_4_U

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

This is a little more my kind of work song :Blushing: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWGNQ...eature=related

----------


## Pal334

THey don't make singers or songs like this anymore

----------


## cdrock00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2LtJ7AKUrc

Gram Parsons, Emmylou Harris!

----------


## Winnie

Well now I have my new glasses......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPuYfFw-9Oo

Picked them up today, My computer screen is sooooo much bigger now! :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Something that Winnie posted, in another thread, made me remember this one. LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75qXUfp4wtw

----------


## Winnie

Me??? :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Innocent:  :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here's on in honor of Rick's hiking "trip". LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f88rd...eature=related

----------


## Rick

I resemble that!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

How about something that Winnie may have listened to, in her wilder days. LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnaUL...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Or maybe this one....a little later on. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM0sTNtWDiI

----------


## Rick

Sport, if you plan to play something from our wilder days, may I suggest: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm5DPlNCmtk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo

Or even...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrAKiRZ9niM

For some of us, you might have to mention: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1xSt7iganA

Or 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bldveDe8iE

----------


## FVR

Here is a good Ol Irish Folktale.

Well.................

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

How about one, that not only is from Ricks wilder day, but is actually *about* Ricks wilder days! LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0

----------


## FVR

Here is my song of the day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIh3nO6-V_A

----------


## crashdive123

Frank - I thought this would have been more to your liking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d38xU...om=PL&index=28

----------


## FVR

I listened to Rebel's earlier this morning.  Listened, did a few push-ups then hit the heavy metal.

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SWXOBBrZlg&feature=fvw

May I have this dance, anybody?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SWXOBBrZlg&feature=fvw
> 
> May I have this dance, anybody?


 Cool song.......but I really can't dance! LOL :Taz:  :Banana:

----------


## BENESSE

> Cool song.......but I really can't dance! LOL


Don't have to.
Just stand there 'n look purdy.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Don't have to.
> Just stand there 'n look purdy.


 About the only way that I could make someone think that I'm purdy, would be if...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clryRK5lZCc&feature=fvw

----------


## BENESSE

> About the only way that I could make someone think that I'm purdy, would be if...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clryRK5lZCc&feature=fvw


Don't sell yourself short, 2d2k!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhv8d4HNZW0

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Don't sell yourself short, 2d2k!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhv8d4HNZW0


 Aw heck...I was just trying to be funny and clever. In all honesty, I probably think too highly of myself! LOL :Blushing: 

Great music, BTW. :Cool2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...oh, but I really can't dance. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

OK....I confess.
I was holding back.
The truth is...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcbsy5SiCIo

----------


## nell67

> OK....I confess.
> I was holding back.
> The truth is...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcbsy5SiCIo


 ppffffttttt!

----------


## BENESSE

> OK....I confess.
> I was holding back.
> The truth is...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcbsy5SiCIo



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7VTOoTaI

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7VTOoTaI


 I'd pout about you putting me in my place, but who could pout, after listening to that?! Great song....I love a horn section! :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ppffffttttt!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc


Snicker, Snicker :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsKO_r76kfQ

----------


## nell67

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc
> 
> 
> Snicker, Snicker


You have no idea just how evil I can be,muahahhahaha!( :Innocent: )

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsKO_r76kfQ


 :Sneaky2:  :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTbRsq2eB8A

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You have no idea just how evil I can be,muahahhahaha!()


 HaHaHa....no, but I recognize the warning signs!!! :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

Next round's on me!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4ciJk34

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Next round's on me!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4ciJk34


 If the EOTWAWKI comes and we make it through and rebuild society, I vote for you to be our first new D.J.! You've been picking some good ones, tonight!

----------


## crashdive123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tASwgOWALs

----------


## Pal334

And who can deny Eddie Arnold ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID1_15EK-Ck

For all the would be cowboys and cow gals  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

> And who can deny Eddie Arnold ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID1_15EK-Ck
> 
> For all the would be cowboys and cow gals



Here's my modest contribution to the same.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVwzr...om=PL&index=30

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here's my modest contribution to the same.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVwzr...om=PL&index=30


OK...I'm in! :Tongue Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDdlHmzIdn8

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pot-_...eature=related


 OK, BENEESE, how am I doing?
(Considering, I'm a dumb redneck, in NC.LOL) :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pot-_...eature=related
> 
> 
>  OK, BENEESE, how am I doing?
> (Considering, I'm a dumb redneck, in NC.LOL)



That's a good one!

But if you're a redneck, that makes two of us.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIpMJ7hizSs&feature=fvw

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's a good one!
> 
> But if you're a redneck, that makes two of us.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIpMJ7hizSs&feature=fvw


 I have to confess....I also like the cover. (and the movie.) :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wymsDBJEIZY

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...and I also like good pickin'!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTVV5Lwaw

----------


## oly

> ...and I also like good pickin'!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTVV5Lwaw


I like it my self and obviously the 2yr old grandson does too, so I found another one for him.
Mom said that she's leaving and he told her bye bye :clap:

----------


## BENESSE

> ...and I also like good pickin'!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTVV5Lwaw



Now, you talkin' boy!
This is some good ole s--t-kickin' sound.

----------


## BENESSE

> ...and I also like good pickin'!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTVV5Lwaw


Another thing:
Hope this at least gives me a pass to the Redneck Hall of Fame.
3 years ago we said goodbye to our beloved basset hound of 17 years--Earl Scruggs. That should say it all.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

OK 2D2K you better watch out ticking off the women folks or this could be you!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpZze...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

> OK 2D2K you better watch out ticking off the women folks or this could be you!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpZze...eature=related



Or this....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=596qaxm-u4o

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well here's one that kinda' plays in with the theme "caution with women"!! From my younger and wilder days. :Innocent: WARNING SOME PROFANITY ON SCREEN!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J04Z...9B7689&index=0

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> OK 2D2K you better watch out ticking off the women folks or this could be you!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpZze...eature=related



 You see, poco, the trick is....
..you have to make sure that they know you're just kidding, and never ....  ever ..... under any circumstances, do you ever wrong a woman!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I was going to post a smart arse song, about women here..

..but I'm pretty sure that crash would go apoplectic, if I linked to a song by N.W.A. LOL :Innocent:  :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

> You see, poco, the trick is....
> ..you have to make sure that they know you're just kidding, and never ....  ever ..... under any circumstances, do you ever wrong a woman!


Words to live by, 2d2k. Don't you ever forget it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpfk6XX7w44

----------


## canid

my song for today [and a lot of other days]:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfI9B8e9tW4

----------


## trax

Good call, canid. You do some fine thinkin' for an irregular meat sprocket.

----------


## canid

and one with some levity, with a nice video by somebody else to go with it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvKUF...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> and one with some levity, with a nice video by somebody else to go with it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvKUF...eature=related


 Reminds me of the "classic" zombie movie! LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfDUv3ZjH2k

----------


## canid

that's one of my favorites.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here's a new one, for today. (Snicker, Snort)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoRPo...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

Bad news in Afghanistan.Again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZJ-kLKut9E

----------


## owl_girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhA_TTKetyM

----------


## trax

Thanks owl_girl, now I'm thinking either the baby thought it was as cool a lullabye as I did, or was too terrified to make another sound LOL, pretty sure it was the first choice.

----------


## owl_girl

lol yea me to

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I figured this one kinda fits...since we are pretty much a dysfunctional family, here! LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRAg_bjxTPg

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1LiK...eature=related

----------


## Pal334

My first  love as a young man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwq9BGRYrP0

----------


## Pal334

This shouldbe played in our schools every day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCavKL2zdjM

----------


## FVR

Video kind of sucks, unless you like watching woman sitting on the pot and throwing up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIh3nO6-V_A

----------


## BENESSE

If you're still sitting down after this one, you just might need another bowl of Cheerios.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgz4IGX6eew

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I may have posted this one before, but what the heck....it has a nice video!
Tito & Tarantula, After Dark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=albIAvi6zag

 Yes, guys.....there is actually music, playing in the background! LOL

----------


## BENESSE

> I may have posted this one before, but what the heck....it has a nice video!
> Tito & Tarantula, After Dark.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=albIAvi6zag
> 
>  Yes, guys.....there is actually music, playing in the background! LOL




Can't go wrong with that one!!!
The movie was pretty good too.

----------


## RangerXanatos

http://www.youtube.com/user/MuppetsStudio

----------


## your_comforting_company

In case anyone was wondering where I got my username... This song has been on my mind all day for some odd reason.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AsSq...eature=related

It will be laid down on the necks of the pure, the proud, and the damned.
The sun beats down on...ycc

I've seen these guys live twice, and got their autograph and pics with them.. These guys are a totally awesome christian band. check them out, they rock, and they are dirty southern boys like me  :Wink:  This is from the album Redeemer.

Oh, infamous city, full of turmoil
I'm terrified at your collapse
The kings, they shudder with horror
Their faces distorted with fear
endless empires gengly brushed away in the blink of an eye
all creation wilted.

Captain, the ship is sinking
Have Mercy!

and if you don't like that one, heres another one.. kinda.. well... you'll either like it or hate it, but It's all about how the world is.. great song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew8hmVIGKcM

if you look at the magnets on the fridge at the beginning of the video, it says "This isn't Funny".

two totally different kinds of music and I like them both.. think I'm wierd yet? Just wait...

----------


## BENESSE

Something different.
Sweet, spiritual, calming.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Zz_...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

For a little piece & tranquility:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEs1w...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> For a little piece & tranquility:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEs1w...eature=related


 Very nice. My "un-winding" music is pretty much just mainstream stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KrJY...eature=related

or this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g2Il...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

Love, love love
Hotel C--that particular version!!!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM  this might work........

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I don't know about un-winding, but this song always seemed to put me in a better mood.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VS3s3NnNl8

...and it has the best use of a caesura, of any song I've ever heard! :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Pal334

This will get you into the spirit!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHII6MCqkcY

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm not sayin', that I have ever used this song, to further a cause, but....uhhh......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWNsyossf6s&feature=fvw

----------


## Ken

> I'm not sayin', that I have ever used this song, to further a cause, but....uhhh......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWNsyossf6s&feature=fvw


If the title was changed to "When a Man Loves a Sheep," it could work for you, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> If the title was changed to "When a Man Loves a Sheep," it could work for you, 2dumb.


 Ya see there. Most men would have seen my post, and thought about what songs they have played, to "relax" a lady. 

You, on the other hand, immediately thought about sheep. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here's one for Ken.  :Sneaky2:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR6N-O6A1ss

----------


## Ken

> what songs they have played, to "relax" a lady.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ4NAZPi2js

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz4rJXwTC94

----------


## BENESSE

Some might find this hitting too close to home.
2D?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWpi2...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> what songs they have played, to "relax" a lady.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8yWbL0KE4c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFIOu2sYxoc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYEJF...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

Apologize in advance if this gets me kicked off..but the lyrics are really wonderful.
(just don't watch the video you guys)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0gpq...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> Apologize in advance if this gets me kicked off..but the lyrics are really wonderful.
> (just don't watch the video you guys)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0gpq...eature=related


Great video!   :Smile:   What lyrics?   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

:Blushing:

----------


## Pal334

A song of a simplier time. Wouldn't it be nice if we could live in harmony?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfU17...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

> A song of a simplier time. Wouldn't it be nice if we could live in harmony?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfU17...eature=related


What the world needs now is a joint.
Stop taking everything so seriously.

----------


## canid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDzJbmZe2rw

----------


## RangerXanatos

Don't know if this one has been posted yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> What the world needs now is a joint.
> Stop taking everything so seriously.


You sure got that right. I need a hip joint and one knee replacement. :Blushing:

----------


## nell67

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcMGIaGdcYE

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwcDlxn1LKs

----------


## oly

> Apologize in advance if this gets me kicked off..but the lyrics are really wonderful.
> (just don't watch the video you guys)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0gpq...eature=related


I am offended!!! That guy smoking ruined it. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> I am offended!!! That guy smoking ruined it.


See, it's not like I didn't warn you.

----------


## Winnie

As it's that time of year, here's my all time favourite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cubgW...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Another classic. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUELu8o5KJg

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

And lets not forget! :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPaGQ...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXsC_5kuSY8

----------


## Pal334

While not a song, is nice for us old folks,you may remember all or most of these

http://oldfortyfives.com/thoseoldwesterns.htm

----------


## trax

Pal, that was awesome, but I do have a criticism for whoever put it together. They should have had Yul Brynner, "that's all that's holding up this show? Hell, I'll drive the damn thing..." isn't that how it goes at the start of the Magnificent 7? and Charlie Bronson, oh yeah....Charlie.

In fact, Eli Wallach, given the Magnificent 7 and a little piece he did with Clint Eastwood, what was that called?

----------


## Rick

Tuco, Angel Eyes and Blondie. "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly."

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

How 'bout some E,W, and F?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwc0AW67CmA

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'd say , this one falls under...'nuff said.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDjQkGql9r8

----------


## Pal334

For all who have a kid, friend in the military

http://biggeekdad.com/2009/11/do-you-remember-me/

----------


## Ted

I must say without a doubt my fovorite song of all time is "Keep On Smiling" 
 by Wet Willie

If you've never heard it's worth a listening, very good for lifting your spirits when down.
 Well works for me anyway

----------


## crashdive123

> I must say without a doubt my fovorite song of all time is "Keep On Smiling" 
>  by Wet Willie
> 
> If you've never heard it's worth a listening, very good for lifting your spirits when down.
>  Well works for me anyway


and here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg0BNTebcbY

----------


## Ted

Thanks Crash, I'm sure you all probly noticed I suck real bad with these computer things!   LOL

----------


## crashdive123

You're doing just fine.

----------


## BENESSE

Dreams do come true!!!
Got my knife, life's good. :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ltAGuuru7Q

----------


## hoosierarcher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CBPvdWyotw

----------


## hoosierarcher

Well I can't just stand there and look pretty (nothing pretty about me);but my the Irish part of my ancestry allows me to dance as if no one is watching. Therefore.......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9kKeAJX5B4

----------


## BENESSE

...from all the women he's ever known:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clKQhawfADs

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Back atcha, B! LOL

*WARNING: Adult language*

 Edit; After listening to the song again, I removed the link.....it was a bit much for the forum.

(B...if you want to know, it was N.W.A, A Bit** Iz A Bit**)

----------


## trax

You really do lead a lonely existence don't you 2d? Just you and those little rascals running around inside your head.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here ya go, B.......for your listening pleasure. :Cool2: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmEBT...eature=related

----------


## Pal334

I had a bit of a rough day today. I always listen to this on those days.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLv5FVl7MpQ

----------


## BENESSE

> Here ya go, B.......for your listening pleasure.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmEBT...eature=related



And this for yours, 2D.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2piUwq9e-s8
(Gotta play it loud.)

----------


## Justin Case

Here is a very rare video,  Merle Haggard does Marty Robbins,, (to Marty's surprise)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1EJ0KxKvW0

----------


## huntermj

RIP Warren

----------


## oly

The man has a studdering problem but sure could sing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_xX_b8-R0U

----------


## BENESSE

Wonderful movie, great music.

Pour yourself a drink and take a listen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Jf2mcSplw

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4gsbBDyfvo

----------


## Pal334

Kate Smith,,  this gives me a thrill every time I hear it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnQDW-NMaRs

----------


## BENESSE

> Kate Smith,,  *this gives me a thrill every time I hear it
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnQDW-NMaRs


Always a sentimental favorite.

This one too, because of all that it meant at the time:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...779#post203779

----------


## Justin Case

Have you ever heard this one ?

Trust Me,  Its well worth hearing .


Johnny Cash - Cremation of Sam McGee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJNZwuamwj0

----------


## BENESSE

You really took me back!
Sitting around a campfire with our grandpaw telling us this very story.

----------


## Justin Case

Oh Yeah,,  That Would be a great Campfire story,,  I think I will Memorize it  :Smile:

----------


## Pal334

THat man could tell the stories and sing the songs oh so well

----------


## trax

> Oh Yeah,,  That Would be a great Campfire story,,  I think I will Memorize it


I was raised on Robert Service's poetry, he's got a bunch that make great campfire stories you should check it out.

----------


## Justin Case

> I was raised on Robert Service's poetry, he's got a bunch that make great campfire stories you should check it out.


Very Cool, !  Thanks Trax,   I found this http://www.mochinet.com/poets/service/index.cgi  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Dustin - Look for the Cremation of Sam McGee. Outstanding!!

----------


## crashdive123

Post 208..

----------


## Rick

I knew that. I did. I knew that.

----------


## BENESSE

Also, let's not forget Edgar Allan Poe.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLSmh...eature=related

----------


## Batch

Friday night music. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBJxrJV2o2A

----------


## Justin Case

One of the best scenes from one of the best movies of all time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8


(wait for it)  :Smile:

----------


## Batch

You can run your generator or your self on what we make down here. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slLJFBeq0TM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJ...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

Another Great American Classic  :Smile: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tecX4e02P0

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Another Great American Classic 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tecX4e02P0


 Here's one that I've posted before, but what the heck....it's worth listening to again! LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTV...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

It mat not be as old, but I think of this as a classic. :Tongue Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1LiK...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

Hey, Good one 2D,, Steve Martin is with them but he forgot to wear his arrow, 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tripwire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TC2xTCb_GU

----------


## trax

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TC2xTCb_GU


and he never shot a single crow.

----------


## Tripwire

> and he never shot a single crow.


Some folk dont shoot wildlife with firearms

----------


## Justin Case

Very Few make the cut,  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH4-tOqLH94

----------


## Ken

SSgt Barry Sadler (1940 - 1989) - quite a colorful character. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Sadler

----------


## Justin Case

Interesting !,,,,

----------


## Julie362

I will tell my age! I am 18! Heheh... And um... Song... Voodoo by Godsmack?

----------


## Justin Case

> I will tell my age! I am 18! Heheh... And um... Song... Voodoo by Godsmack?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SSUQxGjZZ4
Voodoo  ^^

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Very Few make the cut,  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH4-tOqLH94


One of my cousins was one of the original Green Berets and my brother was in the 10th Special Forces. Because my cousin was there my family was one of the few that knew America had soldiers in Viet Nam way earlier than is widely held.

----------


## hoosierarcher

For St Patrick's Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvgl5...eature=related

----------


## Ken

Gary Moore from Thin Lizzy - _Parisienne Walkways_ (live) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18FgnFVm5k0

----------


## canid

it's a dubliners kind of morning:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B12msT-dfBs

----------


## Winnie

> Here's one that I've posted before, but what the heck....it's worth listening to again! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTV...eature=related


I just made Bobcat jump out of his skin with that one!Had the volume on the laptop at 100% and he was kipping right next to me :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

> Gary Moore from Thin Lizzy - _Parisienne Walkways_ (live) 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18FgnFVm5k0


We had a very scruffy band at our wedding and that song was "our" first dance song. Sounded just like that. The parents didn't get it but went along.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> We had a very scruffy band at our wedding and that song was "our" first dance song. Sounded just like that. The parents didn't get it but went along.


 What??? You mean it wasn't...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o3m1FwhusY

 :Tongue Smilie:  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> What??? You mean it wasn't...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o3m1FwhusY


Not then, but very apropos now. :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Not then, but very apropos now.


 LOL...It's gotta be tuff, to be Mr. B. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> What??? You mean it wasn't...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o3m1FwhusY


BTW...this from your girlfriend:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THknJMU4qN8

----------


## BENESSE

> LOL...It's gotta be tuff, to be Mr. B.


Don't know about that.
He says I am the only kind of girl that would make him want to cheat on his wife. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> BTW...this from your girlfriend:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THknJMU4qN8


 I don't think so...but if she ever does leave me, I'm gonna find me one like this, to keep me entertained, for awhile. LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjvaqVAFuLI

----------


## BENESSE

> I don't think so...but if she ever does leave me, I'm gonna find me one like this, to keep me entertained, for awhile. LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjvaqVAFuLI


If she ever leaves you, this is gonna be your theme song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMSWAUAKJn0

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> If she ever leaves you, this is gonna be your theme song:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMSWAUAKJn0


...but until then....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TDqvD34hEA

LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## BENESSE

2D, I just stumbled over something from your earlier courtin' days:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJUmIuc1X5s

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2qAZXHROz8

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2D, I just stumbled over something from your earlier courtin' days:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJUmIuc1X5s


 Pfft!!! I wish I could sing that good! :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

----------


## Justin Case

Ever Hear this one ?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26rrMLzxPD4

----------


## Pal334

Here is a voice and a song that almost everyone can appreciate, 
Blue - LeAnn Rimes


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hoz_...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here is a voice and a song that almost everyone can appreciate, 
> Blue - LeAnn Rimes
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hoz_...eature=related


 I haven't made it to heaven, yet...but I bet that's how angels sound. :Innocent:

----------


## Pal334

Send me a CD when you get there, I may be a little late  :Smile: 

I like a strong female voice in singing, here is another Rissi Palmer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XngBPHskrzk

Here is another, she is from the Dominican Republic Milly Quezada 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz8TIg8QOYE 
I met her once in Puerto Rico, she is a great lady

----------


## Justin Case

This is a GREAT Song !

"Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine"
Tom T Hall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4s3bT-Gk6I

----------


## Batch

Loved the Rissi Palmer link! Didn't know who sang No Air and have really stopped listening to the radio much.

Crystal Shawanda 

Sucks that this is a poor quality version.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsqk3SRjWM0

----------


## Pal334

I am a bit of a martial frame of mind today. 

Please do not listen if you are going to be offended by profanity (soldier speak), or unadulterated US military bragging  :Smile: 

The Warrior song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTs6a...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

> I am a bit of a martial frame of mind today. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTs6a...eature=related


GREAT SONG for a workout!
I've been teaching a boot camp type of aerobic class (on hold for 6 weeks) and this is perfect--fresh, new & kick a$$.
They won't know what hit 'em. 
Thanks Pal!

----------


## Pal334

> GREAT SONG for a workout!
> I've been teaching a boot camp type of aerobic class (on hold for 6 weeks) and this is perfect--fresh, new & kick a$$.
> They won't know what hit 'em. 
> Thanks Pal!


I know it does kick my butt on the threadmill. Never thought about aerobic class. Just don't hurt anyone :Smile:

----------


## Pal334

*Benesse:*  I found their web page with the lyrics if you want it

http://www.thewarriorsong.com/video.html

----------


## BENESSE

> *Benesse:*  I found their web page with the lyrics if you want it
> 
> http://www.thewarriorsong.com/video.html


Thanks Pal!!!

----------


## Justin Case

One Of the Great ones with awesome lyrics  :Smile:  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL7gT...eature=related

----------


## Asger

Bathory - Foreverdark Woods
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d2oS...os=73gkQqWbpio


Evening is falling, all still around me
The old crow is calling, but the landscape is at peace
Down the trail through this forest, through thicket we ride
The unseen is watching from behind each stone and pine

Slowly the golden dise of the sun is setting
Beyond the rim of Nordland at the end of long day
Slowly the ominous dark descend upon all
Engulfing all land and heaven and the shore of Asa bay

Here lie the bones of our fathers long gone
Deep in the soil of these woods
Among these great trunks legends were born
Here many great battles stood

Trotting the trail, my stallion cautions
Present the spirits of foreverdark woods

We rest by the fire, the shadows come to life by its light
Three brothers, sons of white wolf, observed by the eyes of the night

Night is long where the sunlight is pale
The fear is strong when you ride in the dawn
Down foreverdark woods trail

Heavy the turf, bone meal and blood
Raise high you pine towards shy
Firm in the soil, tree trunks of gods
Like dragon ship masts straight and high

Reaching the glade, ride on to Asa bay
Watched by the spirits of foreverdark woods

----------


## BENESSE

> Bathory - Foreverdark Woods
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d2oS...os=73gkQqWbpio


Thank you Asger, I learned of a new group today.
Love it!

----------


## Justin Case

Chilling,,,,  recorded just prior to the death of this great Legend ,,  R.I.P.  Johnny Cash .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho

----------


## Winnie

That song has been played a lot over here, I have been known to cry if it catches me unawares.

----------


## Justin Case

Heres another good one  "Highway Man"   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ03ngpdU80

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmOrWG2FTbg&NR=1

A great song all around. :Smile:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j6IBdHW_rY

----------


## Winnie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aERfvEGC3ZI

I'm a hopeless romantic :Blushing:

----------


## Justin Case

For all Our Service Men and Women,,,,,,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX9X5...eature=related

----------


## Pal334

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aERfvEGC3ZI
> 
> I'm a hopeless romantic


I never heard her before this. She does have a lovely voice

----------


## Pal334

> For all Our Service Men and Women,,,,,,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX9X5...eature=related


Mega dittos  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aERfvEGC3ZI
> 
> I'm a hopeless romantic


I LOVE that song Winnie!!!!
I saw the movie too and I remember it from there and for some reason it rings a bell from early childhood but maybe I just imagined that.

----------


## Winnie

I seem to recall it too Bee, I might have to do some investigating.

----------


## Batch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0bUC...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

The anthem of all happily married couples  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N3BjVMWziE

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The anthem of all happily married couples 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N3BjVMWziE



 Or.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhRMeiyret0

----------


## BENESSE

> Or.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhRMeiyret0


No, that one is for the _marriage averse_...like some people I know. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

> Or.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhRMeiyret0


OR,,,,,,,,,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wO_6wMRS7A

----------


## BENESSE

> OR,,,,,,,,,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wO_6wMRS7A


Lemme guess...you're single and otherwise "_unattached"_.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> OR,,,,,,,,,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wO_6wMRS7A


 LOL...Good one!

I've posted this one before, but it's worth hearing again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o3m1FwhusY

----------


## Justin Case

> LOL...Good one!
> 
> I've posted this one before, but it's worth hearing again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o3m1FwhusY


LOL,,  Good video too !

----------


## Winnie

Crikey! Didn't anyone tell him never to play with electricity? Look what it's done to his hair! :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Crikey! Didn't anyone tell him never to play with electricity? Look what it's done to his hair!


Believe it or not,  He and Julia Roberts used to be married,,

----------


## Winnie

Well, perhaps she liked his singing.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtfDrWf8yPI

----------


## Justin Case

Big Iron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKrXS...eature=related

----------


## Batch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOUib...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us-TVg40ExM
 :Smile:

----------


## Batch

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us-TVg40ExM


Nice!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Justin Case

Big Rock Candy Mountain  (This was written in the Great Depression days)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CW0h...eature=related

(I'll bet this gets stuck in your head  :Wink: )

----------


## Justin Case

Dear Mr President

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q56pH...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## Winnie

This was on the radio today, haven't heard it in years.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86wME5d_yZM

----------


## Trabitha

Winnie!!  BEAUTIFUL rendition!  I LOVE that song!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> This was on the radio today, haven't heard it in years.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86wME5d_yZM


 Puts me in the mood for somemore laid-back music. :clap: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GyMf...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

> Puts me in the mood for somemore laid-back music.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GyMf...eature=related


This is a Must see to appreciate  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU1F2RrmMlc

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> This is a Must see to appreciate 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU1F2RrmMlc


 Hmmm...could it be....the same one as this. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K16fG1sDagU

 Hint; Likes squirrels, starts trouble...

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9EKqQWPjyo

----------


## Winnie

Well that's not nice, I've been blocked! (vevo say copyright conflict)

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Dear Mr President
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q56pH...ayer_embedded#!


I bet you didn't know more American Soldiers died during the Clinton Administration than Bush's; and we weren't at war then.
I bet you didn't know politically conservatives give more money to charity per capita than their liberal conterparts.
I bet you didn't know Washington can't fix the economy. They most certainly can't fix it with more taxes. Taxes inhibit economic growth.
I bet you didn't know 47% of Americans don't pay taxes. The same 47% by and large that WANT the most from the government.
I bet you didn't know that 10% of America's population pays 90% of the taxes.

----------


## BENESSE

> I bet you didn't know that 10% of America's population pays 90% of the taxes.


I bet I do!

----------


## Justin Case

Got Milk ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mdXL...eature=related

----------


## Rick

In honor of the cross cut saw thread...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa92ukdb8RY

----------


## oly

The pray song  :clap:  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atBg9zLI2bA

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

James Brown would have been 77 years old, today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fd8_...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7ChoM2Rh60

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs

----------


## crashdive123

It's been posted a few times on the forum, but I never get tired of hearing it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYMLMj-SibU

----------


## Pal334

Both are good selections. I do confess that ilDivos version of Amazing Grace gives me chills. It is a celebration of their lives, not their deaths

----------


## Pal334

As Crash said, this is one I never get tired of hearing. To me is also a celebration of those that serve.

The Warrior Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTs6a...eature=related

----------


## crashdive123

I never get tired of that either.

----------


## Winnie

After a couple of really tough non smoking days, I'm beginning to feel like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pOwFQkEwAg

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> After a couple of really tough non smoking days, I'm beginning to feel like this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pOwFQkEwAg


 Hang in there, Winnie!
You can......"Whip it"!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

From the movie "Paint your Wagon"

They call the wind Mariah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkmvwCpcZlM

----------


## BENESSE

For all our WSF friends who haven't been around in a while.
I do think about them from time to time and hope they're doing well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6eCwF7LaiA

----------


## Pal334

Benesse: Great choice, great song and she has a great voice

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

This song always reminds me, that we've had plenty of hard times before, and we made it through them.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHdXQAQHjd8

----------


## Pal334

A cute one with a great message by a school class

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=5pfBUUZNbFM

----------


## oly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egCeIwjIuZM

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks Oly - that one gave me a chuckle this morning.

----------


## Justin Case

Hahahahahah,,  That was Great !   :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

Always puts me in a good mood.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLdz6...eature=related

----------


## crashdive123

One of my favorite groups - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1nj6Yla_Vg

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Some more AC/DC.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A

----------


## BENESSE

Was up til 3am with a project. Lots of coffee, bouncing off the walls. This helped me calm down and focus:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwszC0pqdZ4

----------


## BENESSE

When I reflect upon the world and our place in it, this music often resurfaces in my mind:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtmlA...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> When I reflect upon the world and our place in it, this music often resurfaces in my mind:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtmlA...eature=related


 When I think about the world, and our place in it.....I think of this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ

----------


## BENESSE

> When I think about the world, and our place in it.....I think of this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ


Always good! (so true too)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Winnie....May I have this internet dance? :Tongue Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSoPeZMHMf4

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh, and we can't forget this one.

B.? (as he offered his arm.) :Innocent:  LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F48yO...eature=related

----------


## Winnie

Oh 2D I haven't twisted the night away in a while :Blushing:  And yes I would love to internet dance with you. :Smile: (a slow Texas 2 step one presumes?) Sam Cooke is the only one who can sing that song with any feeling. :Smile: 

Oh and when we've finished dancing to that, how about this....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWBbEJXnOFk

----------


## Aurelius95

I haven't read all 17 pages, so if this one was mentioned already, tough.  THis is for all those who favor Bugging Out vs. Bugging In.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh and when we've finished dancing to that, how about this....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWBbEJXnOFk


 Aaaahhhhhh.....Now that's good music! One of my all time favorites.

----------


## Pal334

She sang it for the World Cup in South Africa, is funny, silly and has a message: "If you falldown, get up"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dance Ken...dance! LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q

----------


## Justin Case

> Dance Ken...dance! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q


LOL,,,For some reason I was expecting Richard simmons sweatin to the oldies  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here's some music...and pictures....for us ol' gearheads.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcId7...eature=related

----------


## Batch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJcNFIczroU

----------


## Winnie

Because there's times when you just need a lift 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnVGof5wxn0

----------


## BENESSE

Speaking of needing a lift...this puts nothing but mush and goodwill in my heart:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xjPODksI08

----------


## Winnie

You can't beat a bit of Bob Marley!

----------


## Batch

> Speaking of needing a lift...this puts nothing but mush and goodwill in my heart:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xjPODksI08


Great video. 

I'll Hank it up a little.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoOEEQPiUxE

----------


## Pal334

By the 5th Dimension.  Was my sweetie (before the Mrs of course) and mines favorite song. Always puts me in a good mood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21l9-FTBqKw

----------


## Ken

> By the 5th Dimension. Was my sweetie (before the Mrs of course) and mines favorite song. Always puts me in a good mood
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21l9-FTBqKw


Pal, you DOG!   :Smile:

----------


## Pal334

> Pal, you DOG!


Perhaps, but I am not suicidal. Besides the wifey hates the song

----------


## BENESSE

There's a certain something feel-good about this song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTxma...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> There's a certain something feel-good about this song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTxma...eature=related


 
Ole' Frank, huh? Got a story about him..........

In the early 1960's, Frank was on his yacht at Martha's Vineyard. There was a wild party on board, and some guy from the yacht was found dead in the water (no pun intended). 

There were some odd circumstances involved, and the medical examiner hadn't yet determined a cause of death. My Dad was in charge of the police investigation, and was interviewing witnesses, when Frank told Dad to get off his boat because they we're about to haul anchor and head to Florida. Dad refused to leave and explained why. Well, Frank got hot under the collar and told his crew to throw Dad off his yacht, so Dad impounded the yacht and told Frank that he'd be arrested if he attempted to interfere any further in the investigation.

I guess that Frank wasn't too happy with that. He even called the Governor's office, hoping that the Governor would intervene. Good luck with that, Frank. 

There were over 50 people on the boat when the guy died, and the investigation and medical examiner's determination each took almost a week to complete. And that's when Frank and his yacht were allowed to leave the waters of Massachusetts.

After that, Dad would always change the radio station whenever one of Frank's songs was being played.

----------


## BENESSE

Great story, Ken.
Frank was a 24K gold-plated SOB but he sure could sing.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Boom, Boom, Boom, Boom.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSnQ0...eature=related

----------


## Ken

Then..............

1967 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as

And now.........

2009 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N3EAYfGKys


I've always loved that song.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

How about some Stevie?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sIjSNTS7Fs

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh, Oh, Oh......How about some Dion???
Yeah....some oldies! :Tongue Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m6ly...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

Never can go wrong with the oldies!
Here's one of my faves: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIP6FSYx0LQ

----------


## Winnie

Oh 2D........ :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCUO7F2xjzw&feature=fvst

----------


## RangerXanatos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh 2D........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCUO7F2xjzw&feature=fvst


 At your service. :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A


 Good one! It reminds me, that todays music needs more trumpet! :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

----------


## Pal334

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOn5BQ-H_H4

----------


## Batch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VKy69sE4VY

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNw1sA9LZWY

You better get up and dance or.... :Sneaky2:

----------


## hoosierarcher

> For all our WSF friends who haven't been around in a while.
> I do think about them from time to time and hope they're doing well.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6eCwF7LaiA


Lucinda Williams is one of my personal favorites I even have a Pandora channel for her. Her voice evokes emotional responses in me, that is the very definition of art.

----------


## hoosierarcher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uHRl-Q8Fo

smoooooooooooooooooth, sexy and simmeringly passionate For the Ladies of WSF!

----------


## Winnie

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uHRl-Q8Fo
> 
> smoooooooooooooooooth, sexy and simmeringly passionate For the Ladies of WSF!


Wow! That's a blast from the past!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNw1sA9LZWY
> 
> You better get up and dance or....


I'm dancin'.......I'm dancin'.....see?!?!?! :Tongue Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK0Q2aPhB_I

----------


## Winnie

Well if you think I'm twisting with you after that display....... :Blushing: 

I thought it would be more like this.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vm4TYFzUH0

Ah well, a girl can dream :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well if you think I'm twisting with you after that display.......
> 
> I thought it would be more like this.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vm4TYFzUH0
> 
> Ah well, a girl can dream


 Well heck.......if we're gonna dream....... :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwXzp...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

> Well heck.......if we're gonna dream.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwXzp...eature=related



Well heck, you don't have to dream no more--go visit a pottery class or get your girlfriend a pottery wheel and some clay for _her_ birthday.

----------


## BENESSE

If the pottery wheel don't work, try this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMSWAUAKJn0

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Good one! It reminds me, that todays music needs more trumpet! LOL


It's out there, you just need to find it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye9YWE5LCXw

They came pretty close to me a couple of years ago.  I really wish I got to go and see them.  I've seen their live performances on tv and it's just as good as the recordings.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well heck, you don't have to dream no more--go visit a pottery class or get your girlfriend a pottery wheel and some clay for _her_ birthday.


 Well....if she looked like Demi Moore...... :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Well....if she looked like Demi Moore......


That's just a technicality, 2D.
Do you look like Patrick Swayze...you know, while he was alive?

----------


## BENESSE

As far as more trumpet goes, I agree and this is one of the best instrumentations of an old favorite precisely because of the trumpets.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajp0U...eature=related

----------


## RangerXanatos

I came across this song years ago trying to get ideas for a marching band show.  I think we could've jammed it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yev4UNQzxTg

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbU2AHBtAY4
For all those who can relate.

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxRvTsNiAek
No, I'm not schizo...just eclectic.  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxRvTsNiAek
> No, I'm not schizo...just eclectic.


 I like it!

And I like that you're "eclectic"! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

So, what's your feelings about dyslexic?

----------


## BENESSE

Syslexia Ducks!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So, what's your feelings about dyslexic?





> Syslexia Ducks!



* !dias "B" tahW*

----------


## BENESSE

Q: What do you get when you cross an insomniac, an agnostic, and a dyslexic?
A: Someone who stays up all night wondering if there is a Dog.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Syslexia Ducks!


 There are exceptions.  :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJv_YXIXBsE

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Syslexia Ducks!


 Hey.......isn't that the kind of duck that Rudy is???  :Innocent: 


http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...d.php?p=239015

----------


## BENESSE

Pour yourself a drink.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpYvAP3GEX4

----------


## Pal334

This should put a smile on the face of some of our "chronologically challenged" members  :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJlD5...eature=related

----------


## canid

gogol bordello - voi-la intruder

"...
came as nomad and intruder
with a pair of wooden sticks

and says, "hey brothers, hey
how is it napping on wagon full of hay?
don't mind me, i'll be just a-starting
here fire, in old fashioned way
..."

seemed appropriate. great band.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> This should put a smile on the face of some of our "chronologically challenged" members 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJlD5...eature=related


 Ken is chronologically challenged........as well as vertically challenged. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## canid

challenge is just an intimidating word for opportunity...

----------


## oly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgkxiqKj0nU

----------


## Pal334

Oly,,,, THat is excellent, thanks for sharing

Brings tears to a grown mans eyes

----------


## Justin Case

Here is an oldie but a goodie !

Too Funny !

Ten Little bottles !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s9qx6pJBvc

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wQFaX83l1E

----------


## tsitenha

I was just listening to Selena (an Angel if there was ever one) on my computer while surfing the net and out came a pop up of :

lady gaga

No offence but I burst out laughing at the difference and talent
Long live Selena always in my heart

----------


## RangerXanatos

A bunch of songs put into one.  Sounds good and has a great message.

http://www.wimp.com/norwegianrecycling/

----------


## BENESSE

Seriously good, get-drunk-in-dive-bar song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XbcsUremO4

----------


## Pal334

Here are two oldies but goodies. I make sure the young ones hear at least one or the other every week. And we talk about their importance. Probably reposts, but so be it  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCavK...eature=related 
God Bless America, Kate Smith

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q65KZ...eature=related 
God Bless the USA, Lee Greenwood

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

How about some old Roy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rlB_...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I guess I'm just in the mood for some oldies, tonight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLc...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m6ly...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imI5YMU53HE

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ludxpkyrab0

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

This one isn't an oldie.....but all the idenity theft made me think about it. LOL

Sorry, guys. :Blush: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs&ob=av2e

----------


## Camp10

> This one isn't an oldie.....but all the idenity theft made me think about it. LOL
> 
> Sorry, guys.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs&ob=av2e


Isnt an oldie?  It's 20 years old!!  LOL... I was in 9th grade when it came out.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Isnt an oldie?  It's 20 years old!!  LOL... I was in 9th grade when it came out.


 Yeah, that was.....heeeeeyyyyyy! :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

Don't let it bother you, 2D. He did the 9th grade 4 years in a row. He was the only freshman in his school that had to register for the draft. (now that's funny I don't care who you are).

----------


## Camp10

> Don't let it bother you, 2D. He did the 9th grade 4 years in a row. He was the only freshman in his school that had to register for the draft. (now that's funny I don't care who you are).


Yeah, 9th was pretty easy... I didnt start to struggle until my junior year!  Lol...thanks Rick!

----------


## klickitat

This is more my pace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvdmx...eature=related

----------


## klickitat

This is a newer one, but I do not think you will hear it on the radio. This is a great song and gives hope that there are still a few writers out there.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpEOmZTYA4A

----------


## BENESSE

Boy, you're so right klick. That _is_ good writing and Jamey Johnson has a great voice. Here's another one--an oldie but he sings it better than anyone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGEIcdYOuHo

----------


## Batch

Hell no! Y'all are breakin out the Jamie Johnson?

They play "High Cost of Living" when we get across Alligator Alley far enough to pick up Cat Country 107.1. But, I never hear it on the east coast down here.

I'm surprised somebody didn't post "In Color".

Some folks say half the stuff he ain't done in this song is what I do all the time. LOL



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhKdiChCwUs


...

----------


## Pal334

> Boy, you're so right klick. That _is_ good writing and Jamey Johnson has a great voice. Here's another one--an oldie but he sings it better than anyone.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGEIcdYOuHo


I heard him and this song for the first time on Imus when they were talking about the Ranch Album, he is good and I have started to listen to him now

----------


## Batch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXKBU...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFATvfn_V3o&feature=fvw

Great band, Raul Malo rocks.

----------


## klickitat

> Boy, you're so right klick. That _is_ good writing and Jamey Johnson has a great voice. Here's another one--an oldie but he sings it better than anyone.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGEIcdYOuHo


WOW!!! That almost brought a tear to my eye. The best I have ever heard that song.  I like Jamey Johnson because he actually sings country music and he sings from the heart.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFATvfn_V3o&feature=fvw
> 
> Great band, Raul Malo rocks.


Agreed!!! 

I think you have posted this one before, but let's listen to it again. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7V...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

> Agreed!!! 
> 
> I think you have posted this one before, but let's listen to it again. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7V...eature=related


THAT is one of my all time faves.
I hear that, I gotta get up and dance, that's all there's to it.

----------


## BENESSE

Raul also does this better than anyone else I've heard.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OULwT...eature=related
I'd also like to hear Jamey Johnson sing it too--something about his tough guy seen-it-all-kinda voice could really give it a whole new dimension.

----------


## canid

i'm in a Billie kind of mood about now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8jRgPcO7JQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48cTUnUtzx4

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> i'm in a Billie kind of mood about now:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8jRgPcO7JQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48cTUnUtzx4


 Very nice!

 Listening to those two, made me think of this song.....which, for some reason, makes me think of B. LOL  :Whistling: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJajw...eature=related

----------


## canid

nice.

i also moved forward a few decades to some Nina Simone.

----------


## BENESSE

> Very nice!
> 
>  Listening to those two, made me think of this song.....which, for some reason, makes me think of B. LOL 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJajw...eature=related


I'll be danged!
THAT is my signature song and all my friends know it.

----------


## BENESSE

A step further...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ3HoizTMDY

----------


## BENESSE

> nice.
> 
> i also moved forward a few decades to some *Nina Simone.*


She's awesome!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua2k5...eature=related

----------


## canid

This one is great too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOrqD...eature=related

----------


## Winnie

Nina Simone is the bees Knees!

----------


## hunter63

Little different:
http://nottotallyrad.blogspot.com/20...ard-to-do.html

----------


## Batch

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x79...ost-song_music

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

We've done this one before, but I thought we'd listen to it again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knbqBAuEphw

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMSWAUAKJn0

----------


## hunter63

> We've done this one before, but I thought we'd listen to it again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knbqBAuEphw


Right on, man, (waving Bic in the air)..........
Thanks

----------


## RangerXanatos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3nBu...eature=channel

You may recognize the song from XXX: State of the Union.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I learned something, today.
Y'all may already know this, but even if you do, I think you'll enjoy hearing it again.

 (The video goes for a little bit, before the singing starts.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9_bP219ehQ

----------


## Pal334

2d, I never heard that before. Is it something new?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2d, I never heard that before. Is it something new?


 I haven't researched it yet, but the way I understand it, it was another verse at the end of the original poem.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I found this.

http://www.law.ou.edu/ushistory/ssb.shtml




> US Historical Documents
> The Star Spangled Banner
> (The Defense of Fort McHenry)
> September 20, 1814
> By Francis Scott Key 
> 
> Oh, say can you see, by the dawn's early light,
> What so proudly we hailed at the twilight's last gleaming?
> Whose broad stripes and bright stars, through the perilous fight,
> ...

----------


## Pal334

Thanks, I just have never heard it before. Learn something new every day  :Smile:

----------


## Winnie

To continue Ricks Remebrance/ Veterans Day. This tune played by todays troops is the pinnacle of the Remembrance Sunday Parade at the Cenotaph in London. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwKgw...ext=1&index=73

This has to be the saddest, most uplifting and spiritual piece of music I know. Particularly when played by a Military band it adds such piognancy.

----------


## your_comforting_company

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H67uEgRZs2Y

----------


## Winnie

Vevo say no! I can't watch it YCC.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Aww! It's a good one too W. So sorry!! It talks about war and love, and really a lot of things that apply to all those who've served us 'undeservings'.

Try a search for "The space between" and maybe you'll find a video, or at least get to listen to the song.

----------


## Batch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGzr5lciEc0

----------


## Justin Case

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGzr5lciEc0


Good one !  Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaxoRXmdSY

----------


## RangerXanatos

This one can get you moving on a slow day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL9xOLpwI0I

----------


## Asger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMLgE...eature=channel
Really nice american music  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pal334

One of the best versions I have heard of this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ETrr-XHBjE

----------


## nell67

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN8YKfm_xYM

----------


## canid

In mind of the recent escalation between south and north korea, i thought this one was appropriate:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WninWFtO0Gg

----------


## BUSH

Been awhile since I listened to the Dead, all my music is packed away after I lost my apt., in 09. Thanks for the tune.

----------


## BENESSE

Beautiful song & Lyrics. And that voice...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwwkqABItLA

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5EmnQp3V48

----------


## your_comforting_company

Good day for music it seems. I have one I'd like to add.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIFLtNYI3Ls

----------


## BENESSE

Very inspired, YCC. Thanks for bringing that back.

----------


## BENESSE

Here's a sentimental favorite:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here's a sentimental favorite:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I



 Hey....that's almost like....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3qBuG0yUPU

...LOL

----------


## your_comforting_company

Ya'll are our DJ's tonight. No kids.
Who's got the barry white links??

Loving it B!!

----------


## your_comforting_company

One of the best perfomers ever. period.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46h56pidCiE

----------


## BENESSE

Same place, same time tonight?
BYOB.

----------


## Pal334

Forgive an amateurs interuption. This is another of my favorites:

*English version:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUGUy...eature=related

*Spanish version (original)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVhCOU--q6o

----------


## Justin Case

> This one can get you moving on a slow day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL9xOLpwI0I


LOL,,  Ok,,  Thats just FUNNY !

----------


## Winter

Get Ready

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEr1d...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Yeah....we better get ready!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9XGjvp0uFM

----------


## Pal334

MMMMM  Cheesburger in Pardise  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJpDM...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> MMMMM  Cheesburger in Pardise 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJpDM...eature=related


 LOL...I was thinking about trying this, tonight!




> Triple D Cheeseburger Soup
> Description 
> Recipe 
> About  As seen on Diners Drive-ins & Dives, recreated from the show Dives Worth the Drive (picture courtesy of Food Network
> 
> Yields: 6 servings 
> 
>  * 1 pound super lean ground beef 
>  * 16 oz chicken stock 
> ...

----------


## Pal334

That makes my beef and vegetable soup (homemade) seeminadequate :Frown: 

By the way, where is the bacon in that receipe?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That makes my beef and vegetable soup (homemade) seeminadequate
> 
> By the way, where is the bacon in that receipe?


 You know those silly people didn't have any in the recipe! I did replace one of the tblspoon's of butter, with a tblspoon of bacon grease. LOL

...and I was thinking of crumbled bacon top, as a garnish, when served. LOL That would turn it into bacon cheeseburger soup!!!

----------


## Pal334

I knew you would figure a way to work it in  :Smile:

----------


## hoosierarcher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWu1WJIvZAM
I think you'll agree this should have been posted on song of the day a loooooooooooong time ago.

----------


## Justin Case

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWu1WJIvZAM
> I think you'll agree this should have been posted on song of the day a loooooooooooong time ago.


cool !,,,,,,

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufbexgPyeJQ

----------


## hoosierarcher

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufbexgPyeJQ


That's one of my favorite Elton John songs.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

If were are listening to truly talented people, that are know for playing the piano......
Here's one of my favorites.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSq4B...eature=channel

----------


## BENESSE

Is your BOB ready?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYUGall8_eQ

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ol' blues works for me!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_vsvX2qiLM

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ou-6...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

Here's an ALL time favorite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hobo blues.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYrVw...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here's an ALL time favorite:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4...eature=related





> Hobo blues.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYrVw...eature=related


 We were heading in the same direction! LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

How's this, for a pile of talent, on one stage?!?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXr...eature=related

----------


## crashdive123

I'm not sure how many of you listen to Andrea Bocelli, but what an amazing talent.

----------


## BENESSE

> How's this, for a pile of talent, on one stage?!?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXr...eature=related


Awesome!

Love this too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Tiqv4Irjs

----------


## BENESSE

Crash, that song and Bocelli singing it is truly transporting. The lyrics are beautiful too.

----------


## crashdive123



----------


## Pal334

Here are two powerful singers with a great song:

The Prayer - Celine Dion, Andrea Bocelli 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b6XuIqielQ

----------


## crashdive123

Yanni Live at the Acropolis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuzPoBLV5hY

----------


## Pal334

A nice oldy

Eddy Arnold - Cattle Call 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID1_15EK-Ck

----------


## Pal334

Crash, when I click on Yanni, comes up as restricted and does not play  :Frown:

----------


## crashdive123

Should work now.

----------


## BENESSE

Always liked them Western songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5N35kQAPv0

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Always liked them Western songs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5N35kQAPv0


...and I've always liked the Blues brothers!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1ehM...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

And just for B. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEqXtkDT9uM&feature=fvw

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And just for B.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEqXtkDT9uM&feature=fvw



Oh....wait....that's the wrong Barry! 
Here..try this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hXzK...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh....wait....that's the wrong Barry! 
> Here..try this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hXzK...eature=related


 (Yes...somebody labled it wrong, I believe. LOL)

----------


## BENESSE

Boy, you squeeked by that one 2D!
Barry White _is_ the right Barry.

----------


## hoosierarcher

This is one of my top 10 favorite songs of all time, and I don't really know why it just makes my foot tap and lifys my mood somehow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhSx8uKdD5o

----------


## BENESSE

If I don't get up and dance to this one, you'll know I'm dead. It's in the living will.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7VTOoTaI

----------


## almostbarefoot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6Fdb6lRxKY

----------


## crashdive123

Ole Blue Eyes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C5twY6f-rU

----------


## crashdive123

And here's one for B.

This is how I rember the New York skyline (grew up on the Jersey Shore).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1stiJVwpWEk

----------


## hoosierarcher

One of the most beautiful songs I have ever heard.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I&ob=av2nl

----------


## mountain1

well rick says that he had to start a new thread because he said he couldn't listen to the song of the day(picture of the day). this is for him...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBqZs7oGPZQ

----------


## BENESSE

> And here's one for B.
> 
> This is how I rember the New York skyline (grew up on the Jersey Shore).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1stiJVwpWEk


Thanks Crash, that's how I'll remember it til the day I buy the farm. And that's the song that'll always play in my head.
It also makes me think that if you can _survive_ here whatever SHTF, you can survive anywhere.

----------


## BENESSE

> One of the most beautiful songs I have ever heard.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I&ob=av2nl


Me too, HA. (See post 453.)

----------


## mountain1

i have crumpled over with disgust...yanni...even as a joke it's not funny...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6B-X6EEiHE

----------


## mountain1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm2U5zebNpI

----------


## mountain1

seriously; it's not funny.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoOEEQPiUxE

----------


## BENESSE

> seriously; it's not funny.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoOEEQPiUxE


Here's something that is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMSWAUAKJn0

----------


## Pal334

Jimmy Dean  (not the sausage)

Big John

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS3ErDN50Qk

----------


## Pal334

Oak Ridge Boys - Thank God For Kids 

Always a goody, especially with grandkids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPN4g...eature=channel

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Me too, HA. (See post 453.)


Wow, I missed that post. Sorry I did; but it's a good enough song for two postings.

----------


## hoosierarcher

All these songs from back in the day(when I was a kid or before I was even born) got me thinking of some of the standards that are on my top 100 favorite songs of all time. here are two
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZoCr...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUVT1NZtZPo

----------


## BENESSE

The story of _us_:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtmlAaybIEs

----------


## crashdive123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faKFcfytlxU

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here's one about when Rick was young.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50_iRIcxsz0

----------


## crashdive123

I know this has been posted before, but I just don't get tired of listening to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYMLMj-SibU&ob=av2el

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZJ-kLKut9E

----------


## Pal334

I am with you, probably the best version

----------


## hoosierarcher

I dislike the lead singers politics but this is a great song and he sings beautifully.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89wgAdJagNc&ob=av2el

----------


## BENESSE

This song always puts me in the mind of travel to far away places.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOByH_iOn88

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

So...is tonights theme, Rivers?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Another river song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW5UE...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...and this one, that I posted the other night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSq4B...eature=channel

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh wait...how about including lakes??? They're also a body of water. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwIGZLjugKA&ob=av2el

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

LOL...and crazy things that happen, on lakes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38bXg

----------


## BENESSE

I have never heard a more stunningly beautiful piece of music about a river that sounds _exactly_ like a river. A masterpiece, IMHO.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwd51vB7Uow

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I have never heard a more stunningly beautiful piece of music about a river that sounds _exactly_ like a river. A masterpiece, IMHO.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwd51vB7Uow


 Good post....it'll help calm nerves after my post! LOL

----------


## BENESSE

> LOL...and crazy things that happen, on lakes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38bXg


I seem to remember something on TV where this was used as a prank on a bunch of people. I liked it!

----------


## Pal334

> I have never heard a more stunningly beautiful piece of music about a river that sounds _exactly_ like a river. A masterpiece, IMHO.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwd51vB7Uow


Now that is a nice piece of music, very relaxing, Thanks

----------


## hoosierarcher

A song about an item we all know our way around, I think.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEM78...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

Well now...when it comes to ZZ, this is it for me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bwbkr8-GyM&feature=fvst

----------


## crashdive123

Here's one that just makes you feel good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxPZh...eature=related

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Here's one that just makes you feel good.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxPZh...eature=related


I was watching that live on the internet when that clip was filmed. I watched her just make them go from "this is gonna be scary bad" to being gobsmacked, as they say there in the UK. She didn't end up winning BGT but she still got a recording contract. She had a bigger impact than this fine fellow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelJr...eature=related

----------


## 1stimestar

Get Up Dogs, by Buddy Tabor.  Awesome dog sled racing song.  (Runners = sled runners) Anyways, forgive me for any typos.  I just typed it up and it's after midnight.  I should be sleeping instead of rocking out with Buddy lol.  But I simply love this song.  He's not actually singing to his dogs but to himself. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2KP9t4FH3g

Get up dogs
You aint tired
With the spirit of this race
We can set this trail on fire
You were born unto the race
The dogs are just the same
You were made for the winners circle
It runs inside your viens

The days of alcohol
It never ruled your mind
You were born a free man
You never were that kind
People watch you cause you stand up proud and tall
That aint all

Get up dogs
You aint tired
The spirit of this race
We can set this trail on fire
You were born unto the race
Your dogs are just the same
You were made for the winners circle
It runs inside your viens

In summer time it's hot
The bugs are in your face
Your mind is on your fishing
But your heart is in the race
When the seasons change
The snow will set you free
It's the call of the wild
It's the only way to be

Get up dogs
You aint tired
With the spirit of this race
We can set this trail on fire
You were born unto the race
The dogs are just the same
You were made for the winners circle
It runs inside your viens

As the snow disappears beneath your sled
You've lost all track of time
As nature's rythem pounds from a drum
Somewhere in the back of your mind
The elders sing, the people dance
And you go round and round
Into the dream the runners scream
As they slide across the ground

Get up dogs
You aint tired
With the spirit of this race
We can set this trail on fire
You were born unto the race
Your dogs are just the same
You were made for the winners circle
It runs inside your viens

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1evzhSast8

(she needs to sing the next 007 theme song)

----------


## hoosierarcher

Used to dance to this at high school dances. Hard to tell from looking at me but the ladies have always liked my dancing and this was one that I almost always got a yes to the question, Wanna dance, when it was playing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STDW7eOhAtY

----------


## BENESSE

A beautiful piece that makes you think of things bigger than yourself.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI5HmmizYwY

----------


## BENESSE

Heart-achingly beautiful.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4zo7-XC3IY&feature=related

----------


## hoosierarcher

One of my all time favorite classical music pieces.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT7_Y1pIBb4
In fact I used to be able to whistle this all the way through. It was actually appreciated in my College days.

----------


## hoosierarcher

From what can be argued is the BEST Opera EVER.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql2A9...eature=related

----------


## hoosierarcher

It's Patriotic, it's historic and it's Fun and even funny.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZfRa...rec_grec_index

----------


## Justin Case



----------


## Justin Case



----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

The Dream.......
The Moody Blues

----------


## hoosierarcher

> 


 This was one of my father's favorite singers and songs. Funny thing I remember The Hag actually sang this with the President in the audience it was either Ronald Regan or George H.W. Bush but when he got to the line, "When a President goes trough the White House doors and does what he says he'll do...." he quickly added as he looked right I the President, "I'm rooting for ya!"

----------


## FirstActionArticles

actually just listening to the soundtrack from into the wild by eddie vedder. Album favorite = hard sun

----------


## ClayPick

An old favorite, (don't know how to embed it)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwXYg...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

> An old favorite, (don't know how to embed it)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwXYg...eature=related


Here ya go

----------


## BENESSE

A little something for everyone.  :Shifty: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBD_d9SZYnw

----------


## BENESSE

Now THIS is a real movie music if there ever was one. I can close my eyes and see it all without watching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7vx-...eature=related

----------


## hoosierarcher

The original is an entire side of an LP record. 22 minutes and at least 20 seconds long. I was in high school and over a friend's house. The album cover looked interesting and as I still had a decent amount of German in my brain from childhood I asked him to play it and I understood every word at the time. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gChOifUJZMc

----------


## crashdive123

Not your typical cello music.

----------


## Justin Case



----------


## Batch

That's good!

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg 

Still amazing and topical.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Here's one I bet you never heard before lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmY6WP8FTvM

----------


## BENESSE

If ever TSHTF, this is the song I'll always remember.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTA2buWlNyM

----------


## your_comforting_company

If TSHTF I'll be thinking about this: When we are born, we are bluish, or purplish.. some might say "indigo". There are lots of opinions on the "meaning" of this song, which I think is completely specific to the listener. It's a bit tantric and makes me wanna get naked and dance around a fire.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwNoH6zjc9Q

I'm on a kick tonight, I've just heard this one for the first time. Keep in mind this is the same guy I referenced in the "aliens over jerusalem" thread as one of my heroes...
This song connected with me right off.. I think Mrs B will like it  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkxdXj7PxRU

and one for all you tough-guys.. remind you what momma sed. "Life will pound away, where the light don't shine, son. Take it like a man."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR3ccmWmLhk
I like that he included a bottle of his wine in this video. Maynard has his own vineyard in Death Valley, Arizona (hey canid!..) called Caduceus. pretty cool.

----------


## hoosierarcher

One of my all time favorite songs and singers and right about now I have a lot of this kind of dreams.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hihi8lmn7zM

----------


## hoosierarcher

I have no idea what caused the double posting. My laptop is acting up some since that last MSN "update" like always. Vista doeth sucketh!

----------


## crashdive123

I deleted the duplicate.

----------


## BENESSE

This morning on the way to work some guy was playing this song down in the subway station. I let a train go by before I boarded. It put me in a good mood. Gave him $5. Much better than a large Starbucks latte.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T2NMuzpWi4

----------


## Winnie

Heard this earlier, I'd forgotten how good his voice is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izOdv...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

Another good voice. What I call a _real man_ voice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRsqw...AD624023ECB82D

----------


## Justin Case



----------


## Pal334

> Another good voice. What I call a _real man_ voice.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRsqw...AD624023ECB82D


I first heard him on IMUS years ago, and this song of his is my favorite.  

I'm with you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEYuo5jxuzQ

----------


## ClayPick

Can ya embed this one for me Justin Case? Kev's a local guy and a great story teller.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2IAi8n2CT4

----------


## BENESSE

I love this song. I love it's retro sound. I also love to listen to it on road trips.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqy--SWn0C4&feature=fvst

----------


## hoosierarcher

A little Mozart done a little differently but skillfully and beautifully.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntksm...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

B....is that you??? LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aljlKYesT4

----------


## Justin Case

:clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8yZP...layer_embedded

----------


## your_comforting_company

> B....is that you??? LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aljlKYesT4


That happens to be one of my favorite songs. I listened to them a LOT when I was a teenager. Still own the "best hits" album with "Country Death Song" on it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWZf_RBcB_Y

----------


## Justin Case



----------


## Winnie

Firstly :- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBwS66EBUcY

and then :- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDY42pFwq7c

Anybody? lol

----------


## BENESSE

I've always loved this song, and Woodsman86 going off to Iraq made me think of it again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_ewY...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case



----------


## Justin Case



----------


## Pal334

I  escorted a client this morning to NYC , we were in Times Square and for some reason this song came to mind . I don't know why .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASxaS...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

Going down memory lane...I love this song and lyrics. Maybe corny for some of y'all, but oh, so sweet for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lN_ARlru_w

----------


## Pal334

Quite somber, very old, but worthy of another listen:

Crosby, Stills, & Nash 
Find The Cost of Freedom (Daylight Again)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8ljcPBbMt0

----------


## Winnie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRR5Y...eature=related

----------


## Pal334

She has a very nice voice

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

This has been one of my favorites, for as long as I can remember.
It's hard to find music now-a-days, that is this positive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVXfHZv50Y

----------


## RangerXanatos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNnUITJ4V0o

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_n6qYkEOvw

A wonderful symbiotic orchestration...timeless, ancient, hopeful.

----------


## Winnie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkYRP...eature=related

An oldie, but one of the greats

----------


## BENESSE

Having fallen in love with Wyoming last summer, I fell in love with this song as well. 
It reminds me of our trip, driving with the top down and no one in sight for miles and miles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8rBks7qbBI

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Somebody better dance, to this one! LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSoPeZMHMf4

----------


## RangerXanatos

One of my current favorites.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw

----------


## Winnie

Good one RX. I have Both her albums.

----------


## Winnie

> Somebody better dance, to this one! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSoPeZMHMf4


You silly old Duffer! Don't you remember we danced to that a while ago!I remember, I put my hip out.lol

----------


## Pal334

A blast from my past

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTR...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

Kinda reflects my sentiment in general.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9EKqQWPjyo

----------


## Winnie

Hey! 2D! Dust off your britches and get your dancin' shoes on! I need a pardner as bad as me!!LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6elU8iWtX0E

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MbF0bc7iEs

----------


## Rick

> Hey! 2D! Dust off your britches and get your dancin' shoes on! I need a pardner as bad as me!!LOL


2D - Make certain you dust off your dancin' shoes and put on your britches. Winnie doesn't need any surprises.

----------


## Pal334

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MbF0bc7iEs


I like it, I know some tight a**es that would have a stroke listening to this  :Smile:

----------


## Winter

I'm one of those tight a$$ hippy haters. Naivety hurts my soul. Makes me wanna load magazines.

More my speed here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5zNK--DUDg

----------


## BENESSE

Winter, that puts me in my of one of my ultimate favorites:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYeDsa4Tw0c

----------


## Camp10

> I'm one of those tight a$$ hippy haters. Naivety hurts my soul. Makes me wanna load magazines.
> 
> More my speed here.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5zNK--DUDg


Thanks Winter!  I was beginning to think I was 40 years to young to listen to anything in this thread!!  I didnt understand a word of that song but at least they held the guitars correctly and the drummer had more then 3 options to swing at!!  lol!

----------


## Pal334

I just found out today, this is one of my 6 year godsons favorite songs. He has it on a CD in his room and plays it almost everyday. Guess there is hope for this kid  :Smile: 
It should moisten the eye of even the gnarliest curmudgeon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCavKL2zdjM

----------


## BENESSE

Godamighty, and he's 6?!

----------


## Pal334

> Godamighty, and he's 6?!


I am sure it is the sound. He probably does not understand completely what the song is. His parents always have classical type music playing as background.  But as his vocabulary expands, the significance will develope

----------


## Pal334

This SSGT  who is in the 571st Air Force Band,131st Bomb Wing, Air National Guard does Adele almost as good as Adele does herself  :Smile:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBaskRZDbNA


Compare to the actual song by Adele:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&ob=av3e

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7l8o1...eature=related

She would have been 28 today. A huge talent that self destructed. What a loss.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Here's a big thank you to the folks who get the power back on after tropical storms.
And part of country I surely hope to visit some day.Really wanna see those BIG trees.
God be with Glen and his family .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aPa7Qmd2XY

----------


## Batch

Today was the last day of archery here. No deer have been taken from our WMA since last Monday. The previous three weeks produced 80 something deer out of JW Corbett WMA. The best was in the check station at the north gate around noon opening day. It was a 10 pointer 187 lbs. That's a good deer for down here. 

You hunt in with temperatures in the mid 90's with humidity in the 90%+ and your in water knee deep 90% of the time. If you wear shorts you'll bleed from the deer and horse flies. The mosquitos are frigging awesome if you are a masocist. LOL

Anyway, now we move to October and near the end of that our camp gets bigger and more folks come out. So we move out to Big Cypress. 1,000,000 acres of pristine wilderness and hunting for me takes a back seat to just being in the woods and enjoying nature with my family and friends. Its all about the campfire and riding. 

This song says a lot about how I grew up. Any of y'all get the snipe hunting line? I think it is great mix of rock and country. 

This guy writes a lot of Jason Aldean's songs.

----------


## Pal334

*Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride* 

Blast from the past , crank it up and enjoy  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xv...eature=related

----------


## RangerXanatos

The original "Beggin."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQgmy...eature=related

----------


## hoosierarcher

I don't know if this has ever been posted before but even if it has it is good enough to be seen a second time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv3_y...X9wKnYUxP6cAtw

----------


## Pal334

I don't know why, but 2d came to mind when I heard this.  Ya'll  behave this festive season

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oUr19aVUCU

----------


## Pal334

The husband song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cgvB...eature=related

----------


## ClayPick

5 people 1 guitar.

----------


## Warheit

Most of us are here because we enjoy the outdoors, but I'm sure there are a lot of music fans on this board as well.  I'm a musician myself and find it to be a great way to connect with people all over the world.  Feel free to post links to music videos or songs you are rocking out to these days.  My first is a cover of a Guns n' Roses song from my favorite band -- Mogwai.  What are ya'll listening to?

----------


## Rick

We already had a thread open so I merged yours with this one.

----------


## Warheit

Hey thanks Rick!   I didn't see it.   Good work and enjoy your Sunday!

----------


## Rick

No blood, no foul. Right back at ya!

----------


## canid



----------


## ClayPick

Irish folk from Labrador and Ontario

----------


## BENESSE

This is one of the most heart-achingly beautiful compositions I've ever heard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZywNj0hFrE

----------


## hunter63

That was cool.....reminds me of the Ventures.....I worn out a couple of LP, but my favorite was and still is.
"The Lonely Sea" or sometimes referred to as "Matador"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig9NaNDH-rk

Hey thanks for posting.

----------


## kyratshooter

The Ventures were the origional "garage band".  Four construction workers that made good doing impossible thing with guitars and drums.

No smoke, no swinging from the light poles or smashing guitars.  they just stood there and made music.

I always though their best work was Slaugter On Tenth Ave., a remake of a '40s musical staring Gene kelly.  It was about a love triagle that went bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TDn4...eature=related

I learned how to play guitar by slowing the records down with my finger and matching their notes.

----------


## hunter63

Some how a lot of that music sounded better thru the rear seat speakers of my '54 Chevy convertible, with the top down at the lake, on a July night.......Ah yessss

----------


## ClayPick

A shamless plug for a local guy.

----------


## BENESSE

Awesome song in every way--lyrics & instrumentation.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Awesome song in every way--lyrics & instrumentation.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs


 Years ago, I asked a musician friend of mine why he never covered any Dire Straits songs. His answer was that he didn't consider himself a good enough guitar player to do Mark Knopfler justice.

(By the way....the guy that I was talking to makes his living as a musician.)

----------


## BENESSE

> Years ago, I asked a musician friend of mine why he never covered any Dire Straits songs. His answer was that he didn't consider himself a good enough guitar player to do Mark Knopfler justice.
> 
> (By the way....the guy that I was talking to makes his living as a musician.)


Here's a grittier version. This is what you wanna blast out while you partake in some stronger libations.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs

----------


## canid



----------


## canid



----------


## 2dumb2kwit

No...David Lee Roth was not the first.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

Strangest thing...today I have "Brandy" running through my head.
Where did that come from?
Probably just need a med adjustment...

----------


## RangerXanatos

Could have been a Bond video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edwsf-8F3sI

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Rc3QyV2OoI

----------


## Winnie

I heard this(great band BTW!) and I thought of 2Dumb.

----------


## Bushman

question...

any know whatever happened to that Squitty -eyed banjo pickin kid in Deliverance??? 

 :Confused1:        still alive and if so, whats he doin ??

----------


## crashdive123

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Redden

http://jackbrummet.blogspot.com/2009...in-boy-on.html

----------


## Sparky93

Here is my song of the day.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

How about an oldie?!

----------


## BENESSE

> How about an oldie?!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiXUq9Ak5Po&playnext=1&list=PLF76EEC9C72FE  08EE&feature=results_video

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2BNu8vQ90Y


 So, that's what's in your head, when you think of me. Hmmm....

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I heard this(great band BTW!) and I thought of 2Dumb.


 I can't post any songs that remind me of you, because I can't give away your secrets!  :Blush:

----------


## BENESSE

> So, that's what's in your head, when you think of me. Hmmm....


Actually, it's more along these lines.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgdFSL2A02U

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Actually, it's more along these lines.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgdFSL2A02U


 Ahhhhh........so, you also think I'm magical. :Blush:

----------


## hunter63

> How about an oldie?!


Well that just shot 2 hours........Love the rat rods.....

----------


## Winnie

> I can't post any songs that remind me of you, because I can't give away your secrets!


Oh! you make me blush!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh! you make me blush!


 Don't worry. I wouldn't tell the other members that after a few drinks, you turn into a maniac.
(Shhhhh.....It'll be our secret.) :Ph34r:

----------


## Winnie

As Christmas is so close, Your favourite Carol is?
Here's one of mine

----------


## BENESSE

> As Christmas is so close, Your favourite Carol is?


I keep going back to this one because it makes me smile and feel good on the inside.  :Santasmile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P37xPiRz1sg

----------


## akkayla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN2FrUUq-zI rise against

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

"B"......Winnie........Nell......Are you ladies ready to dance?

----------


## nell67

Uhhh NO!!!

----------


## BENESSE

> "B"......Winnie........Nell......Are you ladies ready to dance?


All you have to do is ax, suga!  :Big Grin: 

Now I want the rest of the boys (that includes you too, Kyrat!) to git up for the second number!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7VTOoTaI

----------


## ClayPick

Another plug for local talent. Crash, it was recorded at Riverport.

----------


## ClayPick



----------


## crashdive123

> Another plug for local talent. Crash, it was recorded at Riverport.


The view of the waterfront at 16 seconds of the vid looks exactly like I remember the area.  Thanks.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Some blues from Hugh Laurie.  Yes, Dr. House.  You won't here his voice till 3:50, but there's some good musical talent there.

----------


## Winnie

I can only think of Hugh Laurie singing as Bertie Wooster LOL.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ_R8QBeYvs

----------


## BENESSE

WOWSA, Hugh is a man of many talents, and a doctor to boot!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

How about some Gretchen?

----------


## RangerXanatos

I saw this and loved it.  The clip is from Way Out West.

----------


## welderguy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=F000UK_kUq4

----------


## Ken

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=F000UK_kUq4


For me?  Thanks!

----------


## welderguy

> For me?  Thanks!


 Yep hate to see ya out of the loop buddy!

----------


## Ken

> Yep hate to see ya out of the loop buddy!


What a guy!

----------


## BENESSE

Well, GodAmighty!!!
Now the Green Anaconda is like the hong. Is there no reprieve from visual audio assault?
Lawd, take me now!

----------


## Winter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg92QpjRcJk

A truism for all time.

----------


## welderguy

> Well, GodAmighty!!!
> Now the Green Anaconda is like the hong. Is there no reprieve from visual audio assault?
> Lawd, take me now!


 Aint ya glad the hamsters aint wearing no HONGS!

----------


## 1stimestar

Talkin' Goin To Alaska Blues for all those who want to run off to the wilderness of Alaska.

----------


## RangerXanatos

How about a little bagpipes?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> OK...some folks think something new is needed, and my cheapstuff/deals thread went nowhere....so how about a song of the day thread?
> 
> In honor of Ken and his taxes, I'll start the thread off, with this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8


I saw a documentary about the movie Deliverance and it revealed an interesting fact; the boy wasn't playing the banjo.  The boy was a local that the producer found, he liked the boy's look for the part.  The boy couldn't play the banjo so they had another person behind him that reached through the boy's shirt sleeves to play the banjo.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> I figured this one kinda fits...since we are pretty much a dysfunctional family, here! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRAg_bjxTPg


Good Choice!

----------


## Batch

A video made down here by some local boys. I have been on the singers boat out in the some of the Glades this was filmed in which is 2A and 3B. Its a rap video. But, it shows some of our culture down here.

----------


## canid

Here's to a good Bossman:

----------


## Ken

Thanks for the video, Batch.  They're trekking and swimming in gator water, huh?   :Whistling:   I think I'll stick to the ocean and the occasional Great White.

----------


## Batch

> Thanks for the video, Batch.  They're trekking and swimming in gator water, huh?    I think I'll stick to the ocean and the occasional Great White.


Down here all of the water is either gator, croc, or shark water. We lead the world in shark attacks and that still means that the greatest majority of swimmers are fine. Gators only very rarely attack. Crocs in Florida are not normally aggressive.

----------


## Ken

List of fatal alligator attacks in the United States by decade

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_alligator_attacks_in_the_United_Stat  es_by_decade

----------


## Faiaoga

> Down here all of the water is either gator, croc, or shark water. We lead the world in shark attacks and that still means that the greatest majority of swimmers are fine. Gators only very rarely attack. Crocs in Florida are not normally aggressive.


I suspect that the US may only lead the world in publicized and reported shark attacks.......crocodile attacks are also not always reported in the Philippines, Papua New Guinea, Africa and other places.

----------


## Batch

Ok, the people who document shark attacks believe based on all available reporting to them that the state of Florida leads the US and that the US leads the world in the number of unprovoked shark attacks.  :Wink:   Better?

----------


## Rick

What I want to know is who is causing the provoked attacks? Unprovoked I can understand but if you're out there pokin' a shark with a stick or something you pretty much deserve to get bitten.

----------


## 1stimestar

This IS going to happen, at my house.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool......Thanks for that.

----------


## Ken

I sent the URL to my daughter.  She just called me and said, "Dad, that girl looks a lot like me!"

----------


## 1stimestar

Well coolness.

----------


## crashdive123

Very cool.  Your own concert in the cabin.

----------


## 1stimestar

Heh, it's going to take me all winter to learn that song though.  So we may be having the concert for Spring Equinox.

----------


## canid

And I wish people would stop dying on me already.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry for your loss.

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ma5tF6TJpA

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh I love the Wailing Jennys.

----------


## 1stimestar

Here's my Wailing Jennys song.

----------


## ClayPick

My wife and I like this little girly.

----------


## canid

I know, I know; not everybody's thing, but I love spearhead.

----------


## Ken

The National Anthem like you've never heard it before.   God Bless the United States of America.

----------


## Desert Rat!

Now that was cool!

----------


## ClayPick

Here's a good cover.

----------


## BENESSE

Great song, great opening credits, great all around series. Worth getting HBO for.

The sound is better here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4zlu...PiG2VNnTB7a71i

----------


## BENESSE



----------


## hunter63

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QyVm8hI_rM

Kinda my mood today

----------


## canid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ci-a...84BC2BB9BB6BDE

----------


## 2dumb2kwit



----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I saw the break up song, while I was watching the BBQ song video. LOL

----------


## canid



----------


## crashdive123

That's a minute and 13 seconds I'll never get back......could be a replacement for Green Anaconda.

----------


## canid

Glad I could help.

----------


## hunter63

10 year old blind guitarist plays the blues.....
http://boingboing.net/2014/08/13/wat...Boing+Boing%29

----------


## crashdive123

Pretty awesome kid.

----------


## Wildthang

I have always loved this song, about Fred Bear!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V39poP1Hoc

----------


## hunter63

Fred Bear as In Fred Bear bows......Outdoorsman.

----------


## hunter63

http://biggeekdad.com/2014/08/dont-l...pos=1&at_tot=7

----------


## your_comforting_company

Take a chance and roll the bones!
http://youtu.be/sD72LbIk02M

----------


## BENESSE

> Take a chance and roll the bones!
> http://youtu.be/sD72LbIk02M


Love that, YCC!

Here's a semi oldie but it just gets better with time.
Turn it up and roll down those windows...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpDQJnI4OhU

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Love that, YCC!
> 
> *Here's a semi oldie but it just gets better with time.*
> Turn it up and roll down those windows...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpDQJnI4OhU


 I thought you were talking about me, for a minute there. Hahaha

----------


## BENESSE

> I thought you were talking about me, for a minute there. Hahaha


The first half was definitely true. 
The jury's out on the second one. (Ken's fault!)

You better have a good excuse for being MIA...and make it good.  :drunk:

----------


## hunter63

> Love that, YCC!
> 
> Here's a semi oldie but it just gets better with time.
> Turn it up and roll down those windows...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpDQJnI4OhU


Thanks ...cool hadn't heard that in a while....

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahhaa I just found our theme song!
Gettin' Down on the Mountain.

"I think I see a rip in the social fabric, brother can ya spare some ammo."
 "...better start thinking where your boots come from, and I hope you tend a good garden."

----------


## hunter63

Cool......Thanks for posting.

----------


## BENESSE

Crank it up, roll down the windows.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oPb2Ma9z2M

----------


## Batch

I like this little Florida swamp song about lake Lochloosa in Alachua. Its a good funky blues song by a Florida band.

https://youtu.be/6EALPEYBt3E

Homesick but it's alright
Lochloosa is on my mind
She's on my mind

I swear it's ten thousand degrees in the shade
Lord have mercy knows - how much I love it

Every mosquito every rattlesnake
Every cane break  everything

Every alligator every blackwater swamp
Every freshwater spring  everything

All we need is one more damn developer
Tearing her heart out

All we need is one more Mickey Mouse
Another golf course another country club
Another gated community

Lord I need her
Lord I need her
And she's slipping away

If my grandfather could see her now
He'd lay down and die

Cause every minute every second every hour
Every day - Lord she's slipping away

Homesick but it's alright
Lochloosa is on my mind
She's on my mind...﻿

----------


## hunter63

Found this today....some one finally up loaded a few of Homer and Jethro's music.....

----------


## WalkingTree

These ones hit home for me:

Night Rider's Lament

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN8VXkNF0S0


Rocky Mountain High

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLWD2WIvRQk


They both kind of seem to me to have the same message.

----------


## canid



----------


## gcckoka



----------


## gcckoka



----------


## Ted

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twExUKaDvIg

----------


## hunter63

Nice touch.....Always like that song, and strive to my life.....My Way.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Ted

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqUdI4AIDF0

----------


## BENESSE

This stuff can write itself, it's that good.
Some suggested song titles based on the current threads:

Hi from the bushes.
Another stuck case  :Frown: 
Not Lonely at All
Killed my first pig
Pulled another tick off the grandaughter.
Turkey Vulture Heaven
Down hill climbing

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, but getting them to rhyme is a real PITA.

----------


## BENESSE

Hope TED takes on the challenge--he is quite talented from what I remember.

----------


## Wildthang

> This stuff can write itself, it's that good.
> Some suggested song titles based on the current threads:
> 
> Hi from the bushes.
> Another stuck case 
> Not Lonely at All
> Killed my first pig
> Pulled another tick off the grandaughter.
> Turkey Vulture Heaven
> Down hill climbing


Have you heard that song named, *I want to check you for ticks*..........LOL

----------


## BENESSE

:band: 
Hi from the bushes,
not lonely at all,
killed my first pig
she was a doll.

Down hill climbing, 
pulled another tick
in turkey vulture heaven,
aint that a kick!

----------


## Wildthang

> Hi from the bushes,
> not lonely at all,
> killed my first pig
> she was a doll.
> 
> Down hill climbing, 
> pulled another tick
> in turkey vulture heaven,
> ain’t that a kick!


Wow Nessie, you are a true song writer!!! Can you sing too?

----------


## BENESSE

> Wow Nessie, you are a true song writer!!! Can you sing too?



Sing 'n dance,
doing the jig 
always up 
for the next shindig. 
 :Winkiss:

----------


## Faiaoga

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqUdI4AIDF0


Thanks for posting the Upside Down video clip by Jack Johnson - he seems like a hip version of John Denver. Right On :Clover: 

I will have to look for more music by Jack Johnson   He seems like a righteous dude and seriously into the outdoors in Hawaii. :pirate:

----------


## hunter63

"B" ya forgot the "stuck case", but that was excellent.....LOL
Reminds me of the "Perfect Country Song" by Steve Goodman...

Dome here by David Allen Cole

----------


## Wildthang

> This stuff can write itself, it's that good.
> Some suggested song titles based on the current threads:
> 
> Hi from the bushes.
> Another stuck case 
> Not Lonely at All
> Killed my first pig
> Pulled another tick off the grandaughter.
> Turkey Vulture Heaven
> Down hill climbing


Hi from the bushes,
Leaves in my face,
Just shot my jamming azz rifle,
Got another stuck case,
Pulled a tick off my grandaughter,
She's 23,
Now my wife is pointing
A pistol at me,
Climbing down hill,
Fast as I can,
Might be vulture food soon,
If TSH the FAN

----------


## BENESSE

> Hi from the bushes,
> Leaves in my face,
> Just shot my jamming azz rifle,
> Got another stuck case,
> Pulled a tick off my grandaughter,
> She's 23,
> Now my wife is pointing
> A pistol at me,
> Climbing down hill,
> ...


 :Thumbup:  :clap:   That's brilliant, WT!

----------


## Wildthang

> That's brilliant, WT!


As Elvis would say:

Thank ya, Thank ya very much! I am a poot and didn't know it!

----------


## hunter63

> Hi from the bushes,
> Leaves in my face,
> Just shot my jamming azz rifle,
> Got another stuck case,
> Pulled a tick off my grandaughter,
> She's 23,
> Now my wife is pointing
> A pistol at me,
> Climbing down hill,
> ...


Outstanding........Rep sent.

----------


## WalkingTree

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpiFmZLICgM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X2KhXfe-uI

----------


## Faiaoga

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpiFmZLICgM
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X2KhXfe-uI


Thanks.  These are fascinating songs sung by Eivor Palsdttir, a 
Faroe Islands singer.  Real folk music I wish there were notes saying what the songs are about :Clover:

----------


## tundrabadger

Because sometimes doing something you dislike, or even hate, is better than the alternative

----------


## ClayPick

The Stan Rogers Folk Festival is having it's 20th Anniversary this year and iv'e made just about everyone of them. I hate dating myself but my 45th Anniversary is coming up. Three years left.

----------


## tundrabadger

Claypick, I used to  sing that one to my wife when we were first dating.   

When is the folk festival?   I was thinking of trying to get out to Nova Scotia to visit my mom this summer.

also, apropos of nothing

----------


## ClayPick

http://www.stanfest.com/ It's nothing to see the performers shut down and just let the audience do the singing!

----------


## tundrabadger

Now that sounds like the way to do it.

----------


## 1stimestar

Love love love going to our folk fests.  I got to play my fiddle at one last summer.  That was pretty exciting.

----------


## Wildthang

Okay here are some new thread names to inspire new songs. They are all out of the general chat section!

I dare you Nessie  :Smartass: , these songs will write themselves......LOL

Yvonne

Illinois sucks

A little much

Geezer squad outing

Virgin

Old rag

Sounded like an elephant

Walk on the beach

----------


## tundrabadger

I saw them do this live at the Ottawa Folk Festival,  must have been  about 13 years ago now.  They shared the stage with Garnet Rogers.

----------


## Faiaoga

> Thanks.  These are fascinating songs sung by Eivor Palsdttir, a 
> Faroe Islands singer.  Real folk music I wish there were notes saying what the songs are about


I think I have found a translation for this haunting song from the Faroe Islnds

try lyricstranslation.com/en/trollabundin-spellbound.html I refer to Post #739

Check for "trollabundin" or spellbound - a woman who is put under a spell by a wizard

----------


## canid



----------


## WalkingTree



----------


## Faiaoga

Thanks :Clover:

----------


## gcckoka

Amazing <3

----------


## WalkingTree

Just my latest song infatuation. VERY stirring.

My excuse is that it's from the episode "Alone" of The Walking Dead (didn't realize that).




From the show -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAT0HMD79E0

----------


## gcckoka



----------


## tundrabadger

We are looking at a drought right now,  with some pretty major consequences for the Ottawa valley produce i've come to know and love if we don't get some good, soaking rain  in the next week or so.  


I could pray for rain, but I personally think Luke Bryan does it better.

----------


## Rollicks

For your enjoyment, I submit to you this:

----------


## hunter63

Now that brought back memories of my days with hair..........
Thanks

On the same page.........were some more memories....... that are really mixed at times......

----------


## Batch

A little Kentucky bluegrass. "We Ain't Goin Down Without A fight!"

https://youtu.be/6OQisuRVa10

----------


## WalkingTree

Oh my god I love bluegrass.

----------


## hunter63

One of those nights.............

----------


## hunter63

Have been any addition lately.....

----------


## tundrabadger

This has been going through my head on and off since  the post about that copper still.  And I have an internet connection, which means everybody gets to listen to some Great Big Sea.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool....and can say I had never heard that one before....
Thanks

----------


## kyratshooter

Only thing I can say is that it sounds like The Chieftains on meth!

----------


## tundrabadger

> Only thing I can say is that it sounds like The Chieftains on meth!



Oh, do you think?

----------


## WalkingTree



----------


## tundrabadger

I have an internet connection and am putting off writing an essay.  Have the song I was singing at my wife while we were waiting for the bus.

----------


## kyratshooter

Must be a Canadian thing.  Stuck in 1963 with Burl Ives and the Kingston Trio.

----------


## Wildthang

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc

ACDC done differently! Gotta love it!!

----------


## gcckoka

Todays dose of Georgian Folk  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Still Kens favorite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ubTQfr_tyY

----------


## Antonyraison



----------


## M118LR



----------


## hunter63

Lately this one has been going thru may head.....Don't know why?

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

Aaron Lewis Whiskey and You

https://youtu.be/0pbjbiNKdyI

----------


## pgvoutdoors

https://youtu.be/3ONGG2iyBrg


It's just starting to settle into Winter here in Northeast Ohio and I'm looking forward to the Summer.  Here's a mostly forgotten song by Nazareth that cheers me up when it's cold outside.

----------


## WalkingTree

It was funny...a couple days recently someone said at night it was gonna be single digits here. I looked at the forecast and it said one. Ha! One. That's a single digit alright.

----------


## Antonyraison



----------


## Fixit

Almost put this in politics 
Friends In Safe Places 

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ur07OFbHs9c

----------


## WalkingTree

(love your selection Antonyraison)

----------


## WalkingTree

If you have sufficient/appropriate audio & graphics capability.

In the following playlist, pick one at random, then click "shuffle" & "repeat playlist".

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...7BDCB65390496D

Then, in a second window, choose something from this other playlist, mute the sound and make it full-screen.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...iQyry1yyE6r7hu

Then relax and sip that coffee.

----------


## Rollicks

I was reading about The Beast of Bray Rd, when I found this song.

----------


## WalkingTree

That song is simultaneously kinda cool and funny.

Arrrooooo!

----------


## WalkingTree

My latest musical discovery. John Bonamassa. Carnegie Hall. My god, that voice. The cello. (etc) What a wonderful sound.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQBkV7s0sV0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Vz16YvGEE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V_bDO0MSb8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9M4OkIjc4A

&

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JJMlY3Go9s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qJ8bT3W1D0

----------


## hunter63

Looking thru some old pic's the other day....of Rondys past....
Came across a singer in one of pic's that played at our fires....for many years.

When the Kumbaya  crowd turned it....the party would start to turn to other music....and OP drinks (other people's).......

Add to the RATTW post and every one problems....on song came to mind and stuck there....and still chuckle every time I think about it...

John Prine....Dear Abby...

----------


## hunter63

The singer I was referring to....has been a full time trader, and part time musician.....Richard "Blackhawk" Kapusta....for 30+ years.

Just saw him and a couple more old timers, at our rondy, a couple of weeks ago.. Still a trader.

We were hashing over the many years of good times past and trying to one up each other on surgery's, afflictions....and foods we can't eat any more....

One year he had a video made on VHS (long time) filmed at a rondy we attended....and he did some casettes as well.

I was surprised to see some one up loaded his signature song to the interwebs

----------


## pete lynch

Big fan of John Prine. 
Dear Abby, Paradise, Grandpa Was a Carpenter, Please Don't Bury Me, Angel From Montgomery, Bruised Orange and many more.
Even though he wouldnt take credit for it, he also had a hand in helping Steve Goodman write "You Never Even Called Me By My Name".

----------


## hunter63

> Big fan of John Prine. 
> Dear Abby, Paradise, Grandpa Was a Carpenter, Please Don't Bury Me, Angel From Montgomery, Bruised Orange and many more.
> Even though he wouldnt take credit for it, he also had a hand in helping Steve Goodman write "You Never Even Called Me By My Name".


Just watched  vid where he and Steve went thru that process....live,... some where....LOL
Brought back memories

----------


## madmax

Man,  so long ago.

----------


## BENESSE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz6LDT2PPHg

----------


## Rollicks

Something to cheer you up.

----------


## Antonyraison

> Something to cheer you up.


hahahahah that is legitimately Funny.. thanks for that  :Smile:

----------

